# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Выбираем Антивирус ))

## Irina

*
Касперский*
Пехотный батальон. Становится лагерем вокруг компьютера, роет окопы и противотанковые рвы, минирует все к чертовой матери, обматывает колючей проволокой в сорок рядов, распределяет сектора обстрела орудий и пулеметов. Получившуюся оборону можно прорвать лишь при пятикратном (как минимум) численном превосходстве и только после многочасовых бомбардировок.
Преимущества: Враг сможет пройти лишь одним способом - превратив компьютер в выжженую пустыню.
Недостатки: Солдат надо кормить, а минные поля и окопы затрудняют перемещение гражданских, так что от ресурсов системы не остается почти ничего. 
*
AVG
*Батальон фольксштурма. Вооружен до зубов, но пользоваться оружием не умеет совершенно, периодически стреляя по своим и накрывая артиллерией совсем не те квадраты, отчего очень часто страдают гражданские. При появлении противника на горизонте начинает судорожно разворачиваться в боевой порядок и пытается рыть окопы прямо под пулями, так как совершенно не позаботился о заблаговременной организации обороны. В итоге ничего сделать не успевает, плюет на все и лупит по наползающим танкам из винтовок - разумеется, без особого толку.
Преимущества: Фольксштурмовцы обходятся подножным кормом, так что ресурсы системы практически не страдают.
Недостатки: Беспорядочная пальба по своим и по гражданским, высокая вероятность сдать позиции за считанные минуты при появлении реального противника.


*Avast*
Артиллерийская батарея. Эффективна против лобовой атаки - врага, наступающего на нее с фронта, способна перемолоть практически в любых количествах, почти без потерь для себя. Однако для ударов c фланга и, тем более, против заброшенных в тыл диверсантов, весьма уязвима. Разумеется, после того, как орудия будут развернуты в нужном направлении, перемалываются и диверсанты, но на это требуется время.
Преимущества: Артиллеристы кормят себя сами. Не спрашивайте, как - не знаю. Но система остается почти незатронутой.
Недостатки: Низкая оперативность.


*Panda*
Женский батальон, составленный из институток, вооруженных старенькими винтовками. При малейшем шорохе начинают истошно визжать и палить наугад (обычно - в небо). При виде противника падают в обморок или разбегаются.
Преимущества: Практически не заметен.
Недостатки: Полезный эффект тоже не заметен.


*NOD32*
Кавалерийский эскадрон. Оборону держать не обучен вовсе, при виде врага тут же бросается на него в атаку. Пытается взять нахрапом, обычно - психической атакой с шашками наголо. Если это не удается с первого раза, рассеивается по оврагам, уходит в партизаны и ждет подходящего момента чтобы повторить процедуру.
Преимущества: Лучшая оборона - это нападение, так что подобная тактика срабатывает всегда, пусть и не с первого раза.
Недостатки: Иногда приходится ждать очень долго. У местных красоток уже рождаются первые детки, похожие на солдат неприятеля, а эскадрон все еще партизанит по лесам и пускает под откос вражеские поезда с женскими подвязками.


*McAfee*
Танковая бригада. Рычат моторы, пахнет смазкой, чумазые танкисты хватают пробегающих мимо девушек за округлые места, и где-то за лесом идет пальба. Выглядит внушительно и весомо, в бою работает быстро, эффективно и безжалостно. Враг внутрь проникнуть не может хотя бы просто от страха.
Преимущества: Надежность.
Недостатки: Танковая смазка нынче очень дорога, не говоря уже о снарядах и горючем.Иногда забывают за врагов, если вокруг сильно много девушек.


*Norton*
Вражеская оккупационная армия. Офицеры на правах победителей бесплатно пьют шнапс в роскошных ресторанах, солдаты бегают по дворам, реквизируют съестное, лапают женщин и занимаются мелким бытовым мародерством. Другой-то враг в страну, конечно, уже не пролезет, это да. Но и жизнь в условиях оккупации, знаете ли, тоже не сахар.
Преимущества: Граница на замке. Намертво.
Недостатки: Враг уже внутри.


*Dr. Web*
Батальон карателей. Окружает компьютер двойным оцеплением, устанавливает военное положение, круглосуточное патрулирование, комендантский час и расстрел на месте за малейшую провинность. Каратели хватаются за оружие по любому поводу, и даже если повода нет, просто жестоко избивают прикладами и коваными сапогами всех, кто покажется им подозрительным, даже если это сам хозяин. Если ходить с поднятыми руками, медленным шагом и повесить на грудь пропуск, есть шанс, что бить будут не сильно и не очень долго.
Преимущества: Враг не пройдет.
Недостатки: Гости и хозяева тоже.


*Trend Micro OfficeScan*
Батальон наемников-профессионалов. Работают быстро, четко и стопроцентно эффективно, но только за деньги. Не слушают никого, кроме своего центрального офиса. Готовы сжечь даже детский сад или ясли вместе со всеми обитателями, если из центрального офиса сообщат, что это - вражеский опорный пункт.
Преимущества: Nothing personal, just business,( Ничего личного, только дело ).
Недостатки: Денег нет? Контракт закрыт, все вопросы к менеджеру.


*AVZ*
Профессионал-одиночка, настоящий комиссар с революционным чутьём. Десантируется с флешки, уничтожает наступающие войска напалмом, вычисляет шпионов пятой колонны в тылу, на ходу проводя фейс-контроль всем солдатам командирам союзников. Быстренько чинит повреждения, нанесённые вредителями, даёт кучу советов по повышению революционной бдительности - и без следа уходит в красный закат.
Преимущества: Готов вступить в бой без всяких подготовок и рытья окопов. Обвешан кучей оружия, которое может пригодиться и для мирных целей. Работает исключительно за идею и очень, очень быстро.
Недостатки: Одиночка, со всеми вытекающими.


*Avira*
Метео-батальон. Если в военное время идёт ливень, град или снег, то гидрометеоцентр рекомендует запастись зонтиками, чтобы не замочило.
Батальон постоянно прочёсывает просторы в поисках замаскированных ферм, в которых шпионы маскируются под крестьян. При обнаружении дует в свисток и выдаёт красную карточку. При ликвидации ферм остаётся свалка мусора. Надо искать дворников для наведения порядка.
Преимущества: лучшее средство от непогоды и непрошенных крестьян.
Недостатки: при прохождении очередного циклона, главное верить, что зонтик не сломается. Хотя, в медпункте хранится вещь, которая может спасти в трудную минуту.

----------


## Justin

У меня Аваст стоит и я довольна им

----------


## Justin

С юмором и в точку

----------


## Sanych

У меня по жизни Каспер. Иногда побалуюсь другим и опять Каспер ))

----------


## Mouse

Мне запомнилась история про войну каспера и нода: на компе вроде стояло этих два антивиря. Касперу не понравился сосед, он объявил ему войну - начал его резать. Что ноду оставалось - уйти в подполье. Одна уцелевшая часть, запросила подмогу, докачалась, и выщемила каспера)))

Использую НОД. Был веб - это дырка. начинает гонять вирусов, пока не уткнёшь его носом. Каспер хорош, но много кушает. Хоть это и был первый антивирус, проблемы с ключиками у него, если пиратка. Зато издает душераздирающие вопли, когда вирусов щемит.

----------


## Justin

У меня каспер стоял и нод стоял и веб стоял и майкросовт стоял ... но аваст  мне больше понравился , он с сетью интернет хорошо работает и вирусы хорошо отлавливает с ключами и базами обновления проблем нет 

может умыть многие коммерческие антивирусы

----------


## Mr_Vinni

у меня Nod32 и мне оч нрав  но его нету в списке

----------


## Justin

читай внимательно , он есть ))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Точно :О нену нод норм, а там он как гавно выставлен =/

----------


## Justin

отзывы по Ноду тоже не очень кстати , я когда себе антивирус искала забрела на один сайт , там коменты скажем так не очень

----------


## vova230

А я тоже касперу не изменяю. Обновлять и ключи искать конечно проблематично, но терпимо.

----------


## Sanych

Я давно на сбросе триала, про ключи не помню уже)

----------


## .29

Panda Cloud поставил себе на домашний, вроде бы фунциклирует. Облачный типа, посмотрим, что умеет, отзывы не самые хорошие были.

----------


## Akasey

Касперский с самого первого дня, было время ставил чтото другое, не айс. Недавно вернулся к КИС 8 версии.

----------


## Sanych

> Panda Cloud поставил себе на домашний, вроде бы фунциклирует. Облачный типа, посмотрим, что умеет, отзывы не самые хорошие были.


Платный??

----------


## .29

> Платный??


Нет-нет.

----------


## Sanych

Но постоянно нужен интернет, раз облачный, если я правильно понимаю?

----------


## .29

> Но постоянно нужен интернет, раз облачный, если я правильно понимаю?


Вроде того. Но эвристический анализатор работает на стороне пользователя.
Лучше всего об этом спросить у кого-то другого, потому что я не интересовался.

----------


## Justin

> Panda Cloud поставил себе на домашний, вроде бы фунциклирует. Облачный типа, посмотрим, что умеет, отзывы не самые хорошие были.


Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.4.0 - - бесплатный антивирус, работа которого основана на принципе полного перемещения процессов обнаружения и сканирования вредоносного ПО в "облако" в режиме реального времени, а также за счет применения в архитектуре клиента технологий перехвата, не влияющих на основной режим работы. Программа объединяет локальный и удаленный антивирус, антишпион, антируткит, эвристическую проверку и кэширования безвредного программного обеспечения (goodware).

"Облачная" модель безопасности использует сверхлегкий "тонкий клиент" локально установленный на компьютере, который при необходимости в режиме реального времени связывается через интернет с базой данных, создаваемой не только работниками PandaLabs, но и всеми пользователями Cloud Panda AntiVirus. Такой принцип, по сравнению с локально установленным антивирусом (основанным на сигнатурном принципе защиты), позволяет эффективнее обнаруживать и блокировать вредоносные программы. 

Благодаря наличию сверхлегкого агента, использующего современные «сверхлегкие» технологии перехвата вредоносных программ, Panda Cloud AntiVirus практически не потребляет ресурсов ПК, перенося свою основную работу с компьютера на удаленные серверы, что, естественно, существенно уменьшает нагрузку на систему. Приложение не получает ежедневных обновлений, используя онлайн-базу данных.

Ты про этот антивирус говоришь ?

----------


## .29

> Ты про этот антивирус говоришь ?


Да, но и здесь не описан непосредственно процесс работы, как и то, что будет делать программа при отсутствии подключения к интернету.

----------


## Justin

Сама идея антивируса исключительно на "облачных" технологий порочна. Любой "свежий" вирус, "отрубивший" итернет оставляет в этом случае компьютер без антивируса. Даже если на центральном сервере есть или появится решение- толку не будет. Нет инета- нет защиты. Вирусу не надо даже особо "заморачиваться". Его цель- отрубить интернет и дальше комп беззащитен. Антивирусы "обычные" еще кое-как защитят с помощью сигнатур и эвристики и в "изолированном" режиме. Комп обязан уметь защищаться и без наличия интернета.

Комментарий одного из тех кто пользовался этой прогой

----------


## .29

> Сама идея антивируса *исключительно* на "облачных" технологий порочна. Любой "свежий" вирус, "отрубивший" итернет оставляет в этом случае компьютер без антивируса. Даже если на центральном сервере есть или появится решение- толку не будет. Нет инета- нет защиты. Вирусу не надо даже особо "заморачиваться". Его цель- отрубить интернет и дальше комп беззащитен. Антивирусы "обычные" еще кое-как защитят с помощью сигнатур и эвристики и в "изолированном" режиме. Комп обязан уметь защищаться и без наличия интернета.


Ключевое слово здесь - исключительно.
А вот чего стоит сам тонкий клиент, его эвристический анализотор - хз. Может он и не даст вырубить интернет какому-то вирусу.

Вообще, в описанной ситуации Panda Cloud находится с "обычным" антивирусом на равных. Если вирус свежий, то сигнатур под него нет, а т.к. вирус обрубает и нет, то он их (сигнатуры) и не получит. Дело за эвристикой.

----------


## Justin

Дело за тем кто сидит за компьютером

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вот тут  Stych   всё толково изложил:
"На счет захвата вашего компьютера неким злоумышленником, вы может смело забить. Никому ваш комп не нужен. Серьезные люди занимаются серьезными компами в серьезных организациях. Банки, различные компании, они тратят миллионы долларов на защиту денег и информации. Неужели вы думаете, что кто-то будет возится с вашим корытом?) Да, защиту от всяких зловредов надо иметь, но достаточно, ИМХО, обыкновенного KAV или KIS, и когда люди начинают извращаться и ставить всякие файерволлы, у меня вызывает это улыбку. Поверьте, профессионалу ваш файер ломануть с антивирусом дело 5 минут. 
 99,9% зловредных программ которые отлавливает антивирь, это трояны которые автоматом сканируют сеть, инет, ищут дыры в ОС, для того что бы похитить конфиденциальные данные (пароли, счета и т.д.). Это не для нас. Рассчитано на тупых америкосов, которые все хранят на компе, а не в записной книжке)).
 А остальные 0,1% - это всякие вирусняки, сгенерированые каким нибудь хакером-недоучкой с помощью генератора вирусов, и мало-мальски обновленный антивирус справиться с ними на ура.
 Так что придавать этому особое значение не стоит, но антивирус со свежими базами, конечно иметь на компе стоит))"

==> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

У меня антивирусников нет больше года - ради интереса поставила недавно один проверить как чего и после проверки отключила. Результат два простейших трояна. И правда наши компы ну абсолютно никому не нужны)))

----------


## Sanych

Дело не в нужности компа другим, а в хранимой инфе. У меня все фотки и видео со всех мест отдыха, дней рождения и прочее, и прочее, и прочее. И есть вируса которые просто портят такие файлы и им писец. Вот и всё. Дело не в краже, а ценности.

----------


## Irina

а я всё ценное храню на дисках - потому спокойно могу в любой момент снести всё напрочь)

----------


## АВИАТОР

> а я всё ценное храню на дисках - потому спокойно могу в любой момент снести всё напрочь)


Аналогично 
И ценные файлы я храню на несистемном диске (системный--это где винда уст).Если что--восстанавливаешь диск С Акронисом и всё.Эту тему надо в СОФТ перенести,юмором тут уже и не пахнет

----------


## SDS

Вернулся опять к Avira - free - home , бесплатно и достаточно надёжно

----------


## vova230

> а я всё ценное храню на дисках - потому спокойно могу в любой момент снести всё напрочь)


Я тоже так делаю, но не всегда успеваю переписать все нужное на диски. Да и искать в папках проще чем на дисках. Уже пару раз терял информацию нужную и не все смог восстановить.

----------

